# breeding



## dakota

hello, i have no idea what i am suppose to do when it comes to mating mantids thanks, in advance.

dakota


----------



## Exotic-Mantis

Feed the female as much she is willing to eat, put the male in the enclosue and wait.

Thanks

Eros


----------



## Rick

I do something a little different. I am not willing to sacrifice the male so easily. I like to get them out of their enclosures and set the male somewhere. I let him calm down and then I put the female in his sight abotu six inches away. I make sure she walks away from him. If he is interested he will attempt to mount her. You should wait at least a couple weeks after she reaches adulthood to ensure she is more receptive. I like to stand by in case she attempts to grab him. Once he is mounted and gets started I leave them alone. They are free in a closed room so when he is done he is free and clear to fly across the room and away from her.


----------



## dakota

what do i do if the male is caught?


----------



## Rick

Intervene. Just seperate them before she takes a bite. In my experience females that have only been adults for a very short time are the ones who will try to grab him as soon as he jumps on. Most males jump on with wings flapping and a lot of commotion. They sometimes jump on backwards and I assume that is in case she grabs him. That way she grabs wings and his hind end instead of his head. He will then turn around and do his thing.


----------



## dakota

how long does matting last?


----------



## Rick

It depends. Sometimes they stay connected for several hours.


----------



## dino

> I do something a little different. I am not willing to sacrifice the male so easily. I like to get them out of their enclosures and set the male somewhere. I let him calm down and then I put the female in his sight abotu six inches away. I make sure she walks away from him. If he is interested he will attempt to mount her. You should wait at least a couple weeks after she reaches adulthood to ensure she is more receptive. I like to stand by in case she attempts to grab him. Once he is mounted and gets started I leave them alone. They are free in a closed room so when he is done he is free and clear to fly across the room and away from her.


Actually this is moe riskier than what Exotic- Mantis said.


----------



## Peekaboo

How is what Rick does more risky?

I think it's a better idea, than literally placing the male inside of the female's home turf. The female is familiar with her surroundings, whereas the male wouldn't know where to run.

By taking them both out of their home environment, and giving the male plenty of escape options, Rick improves the chances of the male's survival.


----------



## PseudoDave

Agreed, after many heart-stopping occasions inside tanks you can certainly see the benefits of having open spaces for the pairs, I have a large house plant that serves very well.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Rick

If the male is locked in a cage with the female and you are not nearby then the chances are good he won't make it. I get them out and wait until they are connected before walking away.


----------



## dino

Have you breed any mantids yet, Dakota? :wink:


----------



## dino

> hello, i have no idea what i am suppose to do when it comes to mating mantids thanks, in advance.dakota


I forgot to mention something else on my previous post. Do you have a certian type of mantis in mind for breeding, Dakote? Some mantids, when it comes to mating, can be very easy  , but some can be a challenge to breed  .


----------



## worldofmantis

I put the female in the males container so he knows his surrounding. :wink:


----------



## Ian

in my eyes, I leave the pairs to mating afterwards, as what use is a male on his own? I would prevent the sacrifice before, as of course, its good to get a mate, but I then let her do how she feels afterwards. Or shal I say, let nature take its course. (Thats right isnt it?)

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dino

> How is what Rick does more risky?


Because I dont see in your replies and Rick's of feeding the female at all...while Eros said feed her as much as she will eat. And there is no "better idea" we all have different ways mating mantids.


----------



## worldofmantis

well if you want to lose your male i guess thats fine....


----------



## Peekaboo

> How is what Rick does more risky?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I dont see in your replies and Rick's of feeding the female at all...while Eros said feed her as much as she will eat. And there is no "better idea" we all have different ways mating mantids.
Click to expand...

Dino try not to take things so personally when someone disagrees with you. We're all intitled to our own opinions on mantid rearing, and just because someone doesn't agree with you, is no reason to get punchy.

The reason I asked why you thought Rick's methods were more risky was because all you said in your post was, "Actually this is moe riskier than what Exotic- Mantis said." You didn't give any explanation as to why you felt that way, or personal experiences that have brought you to that conclusion.

When you have a differing opinion, it's polite and informative to explain why you feel differently. Otherwise, you will run the risk of coming off as argumentative and rude.


----------



## worldofmantis

Well i had my mantises out mating out of their cage and after he was done the male jumped up into the fan..... so now i just cage them


----------



## Rick

We all have different techniques for doing things. I will continue to use my way since I have never had a problem.


----------



## PseudoDave

My technique of placing them together, sitting and staring at them with a heart rate three times normal works the best...

:shock:


----------



## chun

The majority of your input dino comes across as rude and aggresive. Ever consider being more coherent in what you are trying to put across? You gave quite a conclusive statement without much backing behind it, why Rick's method is "riskier"? You still haven't given us an acceptable responce to why Rick's method is "riskier"? Isn't it abit obvious to feed the female before hand? AH look, none of you have mentioned anything about using *adult mantids*. Rick, i think your method is risky. You didn't say use male and female. i guess all of you guys' methods are "risky" Also Rick did say he does something slightly different towards Eros' methods, not completely different!!

Dino, you really need to put more thoughts and consideration into the wording of your posts. Most of the time there is a fairly snobbish and arrogant tone in your posts. I think that's mainly the choice of words you use and the use of very short sentences ( making yourselve sound very abrupt). When someone is sharing a different opinion to yours, please, just have an open mind about it; try stepping down from your little high horse dino.

pipe down. I hope you will give the things i have said above a little think. It might make you more tolerable on these forums, and probably eventually likeable.

edit: I really hope i havent' been too harsh...it's beena stressful day and i can't sleep (it's nearly 4am). i bet in real life, you're a sound bloke (if you are, please do act like one).

x


----------



## Rick

Don't bother because dino won't listen to anyone. I feel my method is the best out there because I don't keep the pair enclosed. I make sure the male is fully mounted and doing his thing before I leave them alone. My females are well fed and I have never gave them food to keep them from eating the male. I don't generally have a problem with the male becoming lunch. Besides since I let them out during mating the male has the entire room in which to make his escape. You guys do what you want because this is what works for me.


----------



## dino

> I bet you are a really sound bloke in real life.x


No I bet you do my friend because you just asked me that question.... I have no interest of argueing with people on this forum...but it seems Chun you want to....all right we are getting off topic. You know what I also bet Chun...you just argue with me because everyone else is doing it...welll I have something to say....I never even talk to you except that one e-mail I sent you asking if you have any mantids for sale. Get to know people first before you start following. A few name calls from a person doesnt revail a persons attitude.


----------



## chun

i agree and i think the method you have described sounds very logical and good. i don't think it's risky at all (although there's always an element of risk involved when mating mantids). Might have to give it a shot one day. Problem is, my room is so so so messy, i can't even find my way round it, i doubt i'll be able to find a puney lil male mantid.

BTW my post above about your method being risky was a sarcasm (or being pathetically pedantic like dino was)...

anyway i wish everyone the best of luck in breeding their mantids.


----------



## chun

> I bet you are a really sound bloke in real life.x
> 
> 
> 
> No I bet you do my friend because you just asked me that question.... I have no interest of argueing with people on this forum...but it seems Chun you want to....all right we are getting off topic. You know what I also bet Chun...you just argue with me because everyone else is doing it...welll I have something to say....I never even talk to you except that one e-mail I sent you asking if you have any mantids for sale. Get to know people first before you start following. A few name calls from a person doesnt revail a persons attitude.
Click to expand...

"you just argue with me because everyone else is doing it". Please do escuse me, i have no right to find the way you post and your attitude a tad bit annoying without following people's lead? Atleast i have my own opinions (from other posts eg the one regarding gutloading, your opinions are often based on what your "all knowing" petshop owner said, immediately rejecting other people's opinions...how childish). Do you really think i want to waste my time arguing about your negativities? It's for your own benefit. If "everyone else is doing it [arguing with you]" then i really think you should listen to the advice i proposed in the post above and take appropriate actions for self improvement. People on here are genuinely quite nice and friendly, i don't get a thrill out of "arguing"with you nor would other people on here (i highly doubt they would).

nuff said, i have no intention of dragging this on because i don't think it's fair on the others.

i agree i do not know you, but god bless x


----------



## Ian

for gods sakes dino, stop runining this forum! This topic was a a civil conversation until starting complaining. Dam it, you just frustrate me soo much, grrr.


----------



## dino

You make your self mad because you dont accept aploigies......I do not want to arguee anymore...lets stop now....all of us! As for you saying people are nice on this forum.....you might want to reconsiter on that..they may just act like it, but they are pretinding.


----------



## Rick

This one is done.


----------

